# Tips and Tricks for shooting Football Games!



## jbronson3

As football season approaches, I thought this would be a good chance to discuss what to do, and not to do, while shooting footbal games...

Please share your tips and tricks... I need all the help I can get
This year, I'll be shooting high school ball... 

Last year was my first year shooting football, and I'm excited about this season...

Here are two tips I learned last year...

1) Try to position yourself between the quarterback and his receiver... then you can get the face of the quarterback as he throws it, and hopefully get the receiver as he turns around to catch the ball...

2) Don't stand on the goal line hoping to get the perfect touchdown shot on a goal line stand...

A referee will almost always run to that spot to call the touchdown, and unless you want a back of a zebra, it's not a good plan.

Here are a couple of images from this week's scrimmage...






and 




(from across the field!)

Shot at night, Nikon 300, Nikon 80-200 lens

Hope to hear your tips...

JB


----------



## Actor

jbronson3 said:


> 1) Try to position yourself between the quarterback and his receiver...


Nice trick if you can do it.  The opponent's defense is trying to do the same thing!


----------



## Jim Stafford

Nice stuff.  Are you trying to use flash at all?


----------



## ocular

A fast lens, and yeh a speedlight at like 85mm.


----------



## Jim Stafford

No issues with the flash as far as blinding players?


----------



## ocular

If they're not looking at you.


----------



## jbronson3

Jim Stafford said:


> Nice stuff. Are you trying to use flash at all?


 

Nope... just a fast lens... How do others feel?


----------



## DRoberts

No flash...you never know when the action is going to be close enough for it to be effective rather than a hinderence. 400 2.8, then the 70-200 2.8 when the action gets within about 20 yards. 
The best place to stay is within the 25 yardlines and use the 400.( coaches and players can't stand any closer to an end zone than that) Then when they get inside the 25 I go to the back of the endzone. I would rather see the play come across the goal line from the front, and as mentioned less likely to have someone in the way. This also gives you the best vantage point to catch some jubilation after a TD.
Manual settings in day and early evening games, due to the ever changing lighting, then AV (if you want) after sun goes down and you are under the lights.
And just like the players on the field have to do...keep your head on a swivle and be prepared to bail quik if the play is coming right at you.


----------



## kpenner1

I  shot a game this past Friday with a professional and he shot with a D3 with the  200-400 with a flash.  His shots had a lot more defination and a lot nicer than mine.  I shot with a D300 70-200 2.8 and got so so results.


----------



## ZacMan1987

As mentioned

Work between goal line and the 25, or shoot from the back of the end zone. If you're shooting in a stadium with a pass that affords you some freedom of movement, I've found that the lower deck walkways work quite well too. 

Shot from the stands. 






Spend some time watching football! Even if you're not interested in the sport on the whole, understanding a little about how the game works will help you to anticipate where the action is going to go. 






Don't neglect the pre-game and half time festivities! They can add a lot of interest to your stories. 






Finally, don't forget the fans either! 






Need I say more?


----------



## Sinister_kid

This is my first year shooting football for the high school, but i have been shooting sports for the school since last year, anyways, I have been having some trouble with Shutter Speed. I've been using the schools camera as i do not have a good enough lens for football (18-135mm). But i'm shooting at like 1/125 @ 2.8 with an ISO of 1600. I've gotten some good shot but not many. Using Canon EOS 30D with Sigma 70-200 2.8 lens. 

Any help here? Would be GREATLY appreciated.

Also, while at a game this past week i watched a "Advanced Photography" Student from the opposing school shooting with like a 70-300 with hood lens and on camera flash, trying to get good shots of the game. I don't recommend this.  the kid didn't even know how to change the aperture on the camera he was using.. and he was shooting on auto the entire time until i helped him out.


----------

